# Writers block needed to be removed (And no, not the forum topic)



## blackedsoul (May 23, 2010)

I mean, my writers block is massive. I have absolutely nothing to write about right now. It's like the world has come to the end and there is nothing left. (no that's not a topic because, hey, how many times have you heard that one before -.-) 

So, you people out there in furry land, can you be of assistance and help me come up with a good thriller topic??? The assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 23, 2010)

If all you need is an idea, why not go watch some movies?  Find something interesting that the movie did really badly (as movies tend to do) and do it better.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

I must admit, Writer's Block hasn't had much feedback or posts lately- as in over a several weeks' period. There's not an extraordinary amount of members who look at it, though, so that might be a problem? :/


----------



## GraemeLion (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I must admit, Writer's Block hasn't had much feedback or posts lately- as in over a several weeks' period. There's not an extraordinary amount of members who look at it, though, so that might be a problem? :/



I'd imagine with various entities posting submission guidelines,  and the summer finals period coming up, that people are occupied.

As for the writer's block, the best way to get ideas is to expose yourself to ideas.  Read papers, check out news stories, look around and find what is going on in the world.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 24, 2010)

Obviously, I've just scared everybody off by enforcing the rules. 

Anyway, honestly, I've had writer's block for about three months now, give or take, and the only thing I've been able to do to break it from time to time is to just sit down and do nothing but brainstorm until I get something relatively good.  It feels like a cerebral workout, but that's what I'd suggest you do.  Just set aside a period of time, and think about it.  You'll get something.  And even if it's something dumb, you can always set aside another period of time to think about how to improve on it.
Reading things and watching movies does also help, though.


----------

